# LiveTeeTimes.co.uk



## Piece (May 17, 2011)

This website claimed to save us Â£10 per person on a weekend tee time. Bargain, I thought, so I booked. Get to the course (Oak Park) only to find it's not Â£26 but full price of Â£36!! The pro shop recognises the tee time but not the price.  "We get this all the time sir...." No choice to pay full price as it's not often we get out...

Dunno if it was the website's fault, the club's or both. Suggest that you tread with caution booking through this site...check with pro shop first!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 17, 2011)

piece, my understanding is that these sorts of sites should be cheaper. The green fee at our club is about 27.00, but if you booked through one of these sites its only 19.00, or was while they were participating in theses sites. the clubs gained no extra traffic but lost revenue so pulled out.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2011)

The green fee at our club is about 27.00, but if you booked through one of these sites its only 19.00, or was while they were participating in theses sites. the clubs gained no extra traffic but lost revenue so pulled out.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - as long as the extra traffic was coming anyway. If it was a 2/3 ball looking for somehwere to play and they use sites like these then your course wouldn't get the visit.
Swings and Roundabouts really. Is it better to have some visitors paying Â£19 or no visitors.....?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 17, 2011)

personally no visitors. Our course is P&P, id rather less visitors paids full money instead of more paying less.


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2011)

I just don't like the idea that I have been lured to course under false pretences. It maybe that this course is getting the extra traffic AND the visitors are paying full price, so it maybe in the course's interest not to disassociate themselves with the website....


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2011)

personally no visitors. Our course is P&P, id rather less visitors paids full money instead of more paying less.
		
Click to expand...

Me and a few mates use TeetimesUK to book cheap golf at Lindfield GC in West Sussex.
Â£10.00 a round (on a Sunday!!) when booked on-line.
Bargain.
Guess where I'm playing on Sunday????


----------

